# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  ¿Menos pesticidas o menos regadíos?

## Salut

> *¿Menos pesticidas o menos regadíos?*
> 
> 29/09/2010.- En el Campo de Cartagena, Murcia, proponen reducir la superficie menos productiva para frenar la grave contaminación de los acuíferos. Los técnicos de la Confederación son pesimistas, ya que apenas se puede extirpar el rastro del nitrato en las aguas subterráneas.
> 
> La laguna del Mar Menor no es la única que sufre. Las masas subterráneas de agua del Campo de Cartagena también soportan graves problemas de sobreexplotación y de contaminación debido a la intensa actividad agrícola de la zona, que es una de las mayores y más rentables de la Región de Murcia. Al efecto nocivo de los nitratos se une el de los pesticidas y el futuro no pinta bien: Existe una imposibilidad técnica de rebajar la contaminación de nitratos en un corto espacio de tiempo. El nuevo Plan de Cuenca del Segura ha identificado en el Campo de Cartagena otro de los principales problemas del territorio y advierte de que los nitratos en las aguas subterráneas presentan una gran inercia: «Aunque deje de existir la fuente contaminante, éstos permanecen un largo tiempo en las aguas subterráneas», subraya el Esquema de Temas Importantes. 
> 
> Este documento, que debe ser aprobado por los órganos de gobierno y de representación de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Segura, ofrece varias alternativas para intentar solucionar el problema. Una de éstas aboga por reducir la superficie de regadíos, eliminando en una primera fase los menos rentables. Esta medida tan radical, que muchos dudan que se pueda poner en práctica, acarrearía la pérdida de entre 3.150 y 10.500 puestos de trabajo, según varias hipótesis. Las otras opciones -ya en marcha- consisten en sustituir los productos fitosanitarios por otros neutros y menos contaminantes.
> 
> Esta extensa zona regable está asentada sobre tres masas de agua: el Triásico de la Sierra de Carrascoy al norte, el Triásico de las Victorias al suroeste y el propio Campo de Cartagena. Las dos primeras tienen sus acuíferos sobreexplotados y la tercera padece una grave contaminación por pesticidas y nitratos con unas concentraciones de 200 y 300 miligramos por litro, seis veces más de lo permitido por la directiva europea, que no tolera más de 50. El drenaje y los retornos de riego están calando en los acuíferos que vierten al Mar Menor cinco millones de metros cúbicos de nutrientes. A éstos se unen entre 2.500 y 3.000 toneladas anuales de nitratos y fosfatos que llegan a la laguna a través de las ramblas.
> ...


M.Buitrago - La Verdad.es

http://vidasana.org/noticias-vidasan...-regadios.html

----------

